# Spouce skill assessment



## Taran307 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi
My name is Taran
I'm new in here and Temporary resident in Melbourne, Australia

My wife have done BCA honours in science from India. I just want to confirm, Am i able to get 5 points for her studies for my PR file?

If yes, how and what i have to do 

Thanks


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Taran307 said:


> Hi
> My name is Taran
> I'm new in here and Temporary resident in Melbourne, Australia
> 
> ...


From what you have posted, it is impossible to say. Your wife would need a positive skills assessment in an occupation on the same list as the one from which you are applying, be under 50 years of age and have competent English.


----------

